#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Petrophysics, Second Edition: Theory and Practice of Measuring Reservoir Rock and Flu

## Mohamed

Petrophysics, Second Edition: Theory and Practice of Measuring Reservoir Rock and Fluid Transport Properties **  

L*ink 1*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 


Djebbar Tiab is a Unocal Professor at the University of Oklahoma. He is the recipient of the Sun Award for Educational Achievement and the Kerr-McGee Distinguished Lecturer Award. He received the 1995 SPE Distinguished Achievement Award for Petroleum Faculty. Tiab has written and co-authored more than 100 papers.

Erle C. Donaldson is an independent consultant and managing editor of the Journal of Petroleum Science and Engineering. He was elected to the International Hall of Fame for Science in 1993. He has received a distinguished service award from the Republic of Honduras and other honors from the U.S. Department of Energy, the National Petroleum Engineering Honor Society, and the University of Oklahoma. Dr. Donaldson has written, co-authored, and served as editor on numerous articles and books.



Table of Contents

Introduction to Mineralogy;Petroleum Geology; Porosity and Permeability; Formation Resistivity and Water Saturation; Capillary Pressure; Wettability; Applications of Darcy's Law; Naturally Fractured Reservoirs Introduction; Effect of Stress on Rock Properties Static Stress - Strain Relation; Fluid-rock Interaction Importance of Near-Wellbore Permeability; AppendixSee More: Petrophysics, Second Edition: Theory and Practice of Measuring Reservoir Rock and Flu

----------


## aliali

Thank You

----------


## shols

Thank You

----------


## rvkrishnakumar

Thank You

----------


## EMAD ZALAM

Thank You

----------


## mahmoudkhalifa

thank you

----------


## EMAD ZALAM

Thank You

----------


## kdd

Thank You

----------


## Wilson Guerrero

Thank You

----------


## skandoura

Thank You

----------


## blackdonkey

Thank You

----------


## uing

Thank You

----------


## rohan

thank u sir

See More: Petrophysics, Second Edition: Theory and Practice of Measuring Reservoir Rock and Flu

----------


## ahmedsisy

Thank You

----------


## frndtruly

Thank You

----------


## bne

Thank you  ;-)

----------


## cedum

Thank You

----------


## noureddine

Thank you, do you have any idea about another Petrophysics book done by Bernard Zinszner, Franois-Marie Pellerin 
The title is : A Geoscientist's Guide to Petrophysics

thanks in advance

----------


## geolee

Thank you !

----------


## jeetxxp

Thanks alot Brother

----------


## lonsdal4

Thank you

----------


## muhammed kareem

Dr. Donaldson was my teacher at OU. unfortunately, he did not get tenure but he is a good specialist and explains things in a very logical and simple way.

----------


## gepachir

Thank you

----------


## lonsdal4

Thank's a lot

----------


## geologist_wael

Thanks

See More: Petrophysics, Second Edition: Theory and Practice of Measuring Reservoir Rock and Flu

----------


## NGUYETMINHPT

great,many thanks

----------


## fuahmad

Thank you Moh , Great job. You're really helping out the sincere learners.
FA

----------


## komale_lade

thank you..

----------


## pietroki

thanks

----------


## niconeuquen

Thank You!

----------


## Athon

Thank you

----------


## hydrogotechnicien

You are the best !

----------


## juancarlosbueno

Thank a lot

----------


## greges2009

Thank you

----------


## mohammed sileem

Thank You

----------


## OBond

Thanks a lot to You, Mohamed!

----------


## archaeopterix

gracias

See More: Petrophysics, Second Edition: Theory and Practice of Measuring Reservoir Rock and Flu

----------


## escalante

Thank you, Mohamed, Happy New year

----------


## sinodas

thank you very much

----------


## Hendra_0406@yahoo.com

thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Joseantonio

Thank U

----------


## Maratzhan

Hello Mohamed,

I have tried to download the book. When started downloading it was 21 MB when book has finished dwnld it was only 4 MB and I could not open the book. There is a message: The file is currepted and could not be repaired.

If possible, could you please upload it again, or otherwise to FW to e-mail: m.nurov@gmail.com.

Marat.

----------


## Maratzhan

Re-downloaded again. Now works.

Sorry if I bothered you.

----------


## ahmedm

thanx very usefull book

----------


## boomerangbomb99

I don't know if we can use IP on Win7 64 bit, and if we can, how to do it?

Thanks so much

----------


## xelax

thanx!

----------


## Evone

thanks!

----------


## temr

Thanx

----------


## menus

thanks

See More: Petrophysics, Second Edition: Theory and Practice of Measuring Reservoir Rock and Flu

----------


## Ayax

A lot of thanks friend Mohamed 

Is important information, I need only a few time to read :S

----------


## mshakeel44

Latest Petrophysics and wireline logging techniques:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mshakeel44

Todays Petrophysics= NMR Logging
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## geoblitz

this link is not valid. obliged if some one share Theory and Practice of Measuring Reservoir Rock and Fluid Transport Properties.

----------


## petronpetro

Please upload once again for learners ...........thanks to all 

regards

----------


## reecemoon

thank you

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## kanil

pl share them all here for all

thanks

----------


## nooey

Thank you.

----------


## moncho

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

